# say hello to



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

My fahaka


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

very nice puffer - how large is it?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice puffer


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nice underwater avacado there


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

malibu is a Big looking motherfocker!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..congrads


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Love the bright belly on that bad boy!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

those are one of the coolest!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That is one handsome looking Fahaka.....









How is his temper?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

he is aggressive and doesn,t like any other fish.HE is 11 inches and growin i am upgrading his tank this weekend







.He has a big appetite and gets excited at meals times!!


----------

